# It's time for "Iron Chef" trivia!



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

That's right, ladies and gentlemen, the moment you have all been waiting for is here!!! [music plays 'dah-dah!']

I know there are many of you out there who watch "Iron Chef" and maybe know a little bit more than you want to admit... No worries, this is the thread for you.

The rules are simple: Someone ask a question, someone else answers. Neat, huh?







Sorry, no prizes, but you do get the honor of showing who knows more!

So, let's get started...

First (easy) question:
*What does that guy who always interrupts the announcer say?*

[clock starts now... tick, tick, tick]


----------



## wambly (Jul 22, 2000)

It is a Japanese courtesy ...
I would be Wambly-san if we are equals, Wambly-sama (methinks) if I was your boss ...

Wambly


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Nice, both pretty darn acurate. Would anyone care to venture the next question?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Here is an easy one:
*Who won the Iron Chef competition between Morimoto and Bobbi Flay?*


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Bobby Flay went down in FLAYmes... get it? Flaymes... Morimoto won!
Next question....?


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Next question... a little tougher

*What's the win/loss record of Iron Chef Sakai Hiroyuki?*


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

does anyone have episodes on tape? I don't get the foodnetwork and i want to play!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Anyone want to venture an answer? The clock is ticking....


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Sakai has 78 battles so far with 64 wins, 13 losses, and 1 tie. He wins roughly about 82% of his battles.

He is the highest ranking chef of the Iron chefs with the most number of wins.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ok here is one for you:
*
Who provides the dubbed voices for the International version of Iron Chef? *


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Nice job, Nicko. Thought I had everyone stumped there for a while.

Off the top of my head, I have no clue who provides the voices. I mean, who reads the credits?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

You are absolutely correct Dave! Except you were kind enough to give everyone else my resource. Ha ha! Next question (going to have to be a lot tougher now)?









------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Ok here is another one for you (can you tell I love the Iron Chef program?):

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
[email protected]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Huh? Absolutely have no clue about this one. Maybe the first thing not in Flay's favor was that he wasn't an Iron Chef!


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

Well I wouild have to say...
That factors that were not in his favor were the problems with getting shocked by the induction cooking equipment with the water leak, and the lack of crowd support. 
Thats my guess.

------------------
Another Day, Another Battle.
Don't Ride A Boat Without A Paddle.
If The Water Is Not Too Deep, 
Take A Little Swim But Don't Fall Asleep!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

layjo is correct! Flay had some major problems when he kept getting shocked which was pretty much due to all the water on the floor. 

Ok so if you know that one then how about this one:
Clock is ticking...


----------



## pleddy (Aug 9, 2000)

Bobby Flay stood on his cutting board. Did Bobby forget all his sanitation training?

;-)

Paul


----------



## pleddy (Aug 9, 2000)

Oh, I forgot the second part of the question. He said something to the effect that he was not a chef...a chef would never stand on his cutting board.

Do you want the answer in Japanese? ;-)

paul


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Interesting question, Jacky. Anyone know the answer to this? I'm pretty sure it's no, but I may be wrong.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I don't know if they know the featured ingrediant~ but it's amazing how many different items they have available for the chefs to use.....it doesn't seem like a true mystery basket competition. Ironchefs has to be the answer to B TV.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

So are the five ingred. simmilar? One competition had peaches....the chef used caviar with the dessert. What about the supplimentary items?


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

The answer to that question is that they do know what the ingredient will be. Before the challenge begins they are told five main ingredients, and the final ingredient will be choosen from these five.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Seems like this topic has quieted down a little, so I guess it's time for another question (maybe we should do this in a chat?)

*What movie is most of the music from "Iron Chef" taken from?*


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Anyone? Clock is still ticking...

[It's a VERY SLOW clock







]


----------



## chefjohnpaul (Mar 9, 2000)

I think the dubbed in voices on Iron Chef are actually Speed Racer and Chim Chim.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Nice one, *chefjohnpaul*... Actually, most of the music comes from the movie "Backdraft" - weird, huh?

Next question... someone else ask this time around...


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Hmmm, Julia Child and A LOT of helpers


----------



## 648 (Aug 18, 2000)

I just wanted to say I met Bobby Flay in Cincinnati at the "Food Channels show" he was rude and obnoxious. Even my husband said he was a smart mouth punk. All the other Food Channel personnel were courteous and sweet. But not Bobby Flay. I think his popularity is over-rated. He was sitting at this table signing his cookbooks as he sold them. I asked him to sign my program,as I already had his cookbook at home. He acted like he didn't believe me, and he was very rude. Not my favorite character! I talked with the chef of the Masionette here in Cincinnati, a 5 star restaurant. And I talked with the chefs from several other high class restaurants. They were all so nice and pleasant. I was thrilled to chat with them. But, for Bobby Flay he can fade away as far as I'm conerned.

[This message has been edited by PJ (edited September 01, 2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Well said *PJ*!. Who would you have prefered on that episode of Iron Chef?


----------



## bayou (Jul 30, 2000)

Personally, I'd love to see Mario Batali vs. Sakai. Would be interesting (if they could get mario to do it, lol


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I don't know, but that sometimes annoying actress lady they have on the show every now and then would have felt right at home with the Smurfs!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

kathe susi?
she does lots of voices on the cartoon scene.

there is this chef, in brooklyn, michael ayoub ("Cucina" and "Mike and Tonys"). he is insane, knows his way around every cuisine and would be great on the show if not purely entertaining!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Man, it seems like everyone forgot about this topic! Time to come up with some new questions...


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

As a good excuse to bone up on trivia-- New Years Day (starting at midnight) the viewer's top 24 episodes will be aired in an Iron Chef Marathon.

To vote for your favourite episode go to:
http://www.foodtv.com/contests/ct-g1/1,2005,,00.html

Happy voting (no recounts, please!) and happy watching!


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Man, I need to have my VCR ready!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

I've got a question that's not trivial: If the chefs don't know what the ingredient will be, how come in crab battles (two now that I've seen) they already have pots of water steaming away before the ingredient is announced?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

I think they always have a pot of water going. You'd really kinda have to to get things rolling (boil, get it? HAHA)

Ingredient wise: From what I read somewhere or another the 2 competing chefs have an idea -- the category -- of the ingredients, they just don't have a specific. Each side (I say side because of the Otta faction) gets to pick 5 categories of foods they would like to compete with and that somehow gets whittled down a bit. A subcategory is announced. The actual ingredient from that category is a surprise at time of competition. (Kind of makes you wonder how yogurt ever got to be an ingredient, huh!) This is also how the chefs know to bring particular props or surprise ingredients beyond what would be found in the pantry.

BTW, I couldn't quite get excited over the turkey sashimi in the Christmas special they re-ran the other night - how 'bout you?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Turkey shashimi -- ick. It would take an Iron Chef to make the bane of domestic holiday cooking -- underdone turkey -- the height of culinary excellence.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Here's my other Iron Chef issue: compatibility with the panel. There are lots of repeat guests (a majority I think) so each one of the Chefs has gotten to cook for them dozens of times. Knows what's right and what turns them off. As far as I'm concerned, it makes the Iron Chefs a bit like the Harlem Globetrotters in the game.

Fortunately, a solution is close at hand:

(drum roll please)

pit the Iron Chefs against *each other*

It'd be a truly pitched battle on an even footing.


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Now that would be something that is really exciting!


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Anybody know how to get ahold of the outfit that does the Iron Chef? I do believe we have a paradigm shift here.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

No kidding, mofo. now that I think of it, didn't the datechef bear a striking resemblence to Bobby "Pretty Boy" Flay?


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Did anyone see the lamb battle last night? Why is it that whenever Chairman Kaga sets up a "special" (some rules suspended, in this case everyone knew what the ingredient would be) the Iron Chef usually loses?

Can see why the challenger won though.

Those lamb shanks braised then glazed with honey looked mighty mighty fine... and red pepper sorbet with crispy lamb shin for dessert...


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

No no no when the rules are suspended it's the signal that the fix is in... Chairman Kaga has signaled the ending ... just look at the Ohta faction's third try at Morimoto, where they finally beat him, dontcha know.


----------



## endless_sushi (Feb 24, 2005)

Fukui-san ,of course!!


----------

